# golf mk5 auxiliary heater not working



## N3RO (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,
Im new here so HELLO to all existing members.
I cannot pinpoint the problem with aux heater in my golf.Scan gives defective element for auxiliary heater,but when testing with VCDS it does work,and giving warm at start and hotish air later. its gonna be coldest winter in uk so please hlep:grinsanta:

also is there option to disable audio monitoring? as i have aftermarket audio in car.

my scan bellow...

Tuesday,08,October,2013,14:13:02:05205
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN:  License Plate:
Mileage: 199630km-124044mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 7D

VIN: Mileage:

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 M HW: 028 101 161 7
Component: R4 2,0L EDC 0000SG 6039 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: VWZ7Z0D0539732
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 2D51FAB4B4056B760F5-8078

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0021121
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3A7BC1E8754BCCCE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 CR
Component: Climatic PQ35 081 0404 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 76E315D801D368AEBEF-8023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 S HW: 1K0 937 049 S*
Component: Bordnetz-SG 1.0 H30 0704 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 00000000950608
Coding: 00890F0600041800001400001400000000
Shop #: WSC 00014 210 86514
VCID: 3F8DB0FC6E69E9E6AD9-806A

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00014 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 H HW: 1K0 909 605 H
Component: 02 AIRBAG VW8 023 0700 
Revision: 06023000 Serial number: 00385D0JRTAS 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 01268 785 00200
VCID: 3169E6C4A83D0F962BD-8064

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME3A137805 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME791B1A05 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME4C415703 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME65047103 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 HW: 1K0 953 549 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 500 0030 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: EFEDA0BCFE89D966FD9-80BA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 951 B
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 0814 
Coding: 0003403
Shop #: WSC 00516 210 92222
VCID: 285F0BA09BE74E5EFC3-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 E HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H09 0110 
Revision: 09 Serial number: 27001048250570
Coding: 3D0F0B40070001
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 29590EA480ED7756E3D-807C

2 Faults Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 199638 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:07:51

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 199638 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:07:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K0 920 951 B
Component: IMMO VDD 0814 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 285F0BA09BE74E5EFC3-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0118 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 306FE3C0A337069E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K2 909 144 G
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.1 1301 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 306FE3C0A337069E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 BK
Component: 01 KSG 0301 
Coding: 80C802087F2D8404085A018010
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
VCID: 7AFB01E835CB0CCEDA7-802F

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0118 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3169E6C4A83D0F962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D51FAB4B4056B760F5-8078

1 Fault Found:
00361 - Heater Element for Auxiliary Heater (Z35) 
014 - Defective

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Authenticated....

Thank you


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

N3RO said:


> I cannot pinpoint the problem with aux heater in my golf.Scan gives defective element for auxiliary heater,but when testing with VCDS it does work,and giving warm at start and hotish air later. its gonna be coldest winter in uk so please hlep:grinsanta:
> 
> also is there option to disable audio monitoring? as i have aftermarket audio in car.
> 
> ...


Part number shown on ETKA for the auxilliary heater is 1K0963235E. ETKA has a price of £273 so not too cheap.
Seems to be used in a lot of cars mainly the EOS, Golf and Golf plus. 
http://www.club-yeti.ru/forum/showthread.php?p=206889

It's located here (on this Skoda Octavia):









And has a controller like this:









Note the position of possible blown resistors --->arrowed<---. Or try another controller board

Hope that helps?

For your radio, check what's listed as enabled in your module 19


----------



## N3RO (Nov 24, 2013)

RichardSEL said:


> Part number shown on ETKA for the auxilliary heater is 1K0963235E. ETKA has a price of £273 so not too cheap.
> Seems to be used in a lot of cars mainly the EOS, Golf and Golf plus.
> http://www.club-yeti.ru/forum/showthread.php?p=206889
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard for your input.
the prices of these heaters is big i was thinking to get remote start rather then replacing aux heater.but then there is things like fitment a spare key to the car which i do not have.lol
This link you provided (http://www.club-yeti.ru/forum/showthread.php?p=206889) Would it really work making it manually switchable if i wouldn't be able to sort it out??

Thanks to you i will have some work this weekend:laugh: to get heater out and check controller.these controllers is not for sale on they own? are they? If i would find any blown resistors is it possible to replace them,they look very small form factor to me from photo you provided.so i would guess you cant re-solder them.

i will go now to check the radio options.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Pssst Oven timer and relay.

Ding!


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you find a resistor that's blown then don't remove and solder to the PCB, cut the ends of the blown and solder your replacement to the old component's lead stubs

My closest spares dept. (Beadles, Dartford) are very helpful, and will tell whether the board's available as a seperate item, and even handout an ETKA photocopy. But have found not all are.

Havn't done the Ruskie mod as that car was sold before being asked to do the PCB job, but still kept the pix and stuff.
Doing this could avoid the £273. OTOH if you want the Aux Heat facility and plan to keep the car then it's a necessary outlay

Have just seen what Glass's Guide gives for my '06MY for fully comprehensive insurance total replacement -- given that I've got it (at last) going as I want it, just can't get a replacement with all these goodies at that price or even near it. So it's a keeper and a gamble that I've no major outlays to come. Your value call...


----------



## N3RO (Nov 24, 2013)

RichardSEL said:


> If you find a resistor that's blown then don't remove and solder to the PCB, cut the ends of the blown and solder your replacement to the old component's lead stubs
> 
> My closest spares dept. (Beadles, Dartford) are very helpful, and will tell whether the board's available as a seperate item, and even handout an ETKA photocopy. But have found not all are.
> 
> ...


hi,
Finally got angry and taken out the heater at night and in the rain,lol.. it wasnt easy as its obstructed with piece of plastic that holds the glove box compartment.
Checked the resistors according to bands it supposed to be 3 resistors 62 ohms and 2 resistors 10 Ohms,and its spot on.so know im totally confused where the problem may be.











another problem i had yesterday and today is engine light came on on the way to work,scan bellow...

Tuesday,17,December,2013,17:22:32:05205
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)

Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Control Module Part Number: 03G 906 016 M HW: 028 101 161 7
Component and/or Version: R4 2,0L EDC 0000SG 6039
Software Coding: 0000071
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 2D51FAB4B4056B760F5-8078
1 Fault Found:

16502 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62) 
P0118 - 000 - Signal too High - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1155 /min
Torque: 56.0 Nm
Speed: 24.0 km/h
Load: 12.5 %
Voltage: 14.14 V
Bin. Bits: 11000100
Temperature: 0.0°C
Temperature: 28.8°C


Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0 

probably i should change this as i heard that they are common to go faulty and cause all sorts of misbehaving.


----------

